# MT2 in the UK



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Can you still buy melanotan in the UK or has it been stopped now. None of my regular gear suppliers sell it either so I don't know if it's just dried up or something?


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

It's been banned, bud.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

I dont know of any suppliers in the UK, i get mine from Megatan so do alot of others off here


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Ah ok mate sound, I'll get it from the states then


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> I dont know of any suppliers in the UK, i get mine from Megatan so do alot of others off here


Ordered some this morning


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Ordered some this morning


Ive still got half a vial left, will last till end of June me thinks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Pinky said:


> Ive still got half a vial left, will last till end of June me thinks


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


>


Would you say its better to get from Megatan mate or from your source? I can get from my source so not sure what to do really!


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Would you say its better to get from Megatan mate or from your source? I can get from my source so not sure what to do really!


DRS stock it too, although a little pricey


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Would you say its better to get from Megatan mate or from your source? I can get from my source so not sure what to do really!


I've used Megatan from day 1. No problems and went brown. I can get it from other places but like this stuff.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

I was going to say fcuk Megatan's prices, but just looked again and with the free delivery it's roughly the same as others.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I get my MT2 from the same chap who gets me my gear here in the UK. Always worked well.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

So 1mg a day for loading, 10mg in a vial and £21.50 a vial... how long do you normally have to load for??? I'd be spending more on a tan than I would gear lol


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

GeordieSteve said:


> So 1mg a day for loading, 10mg in a vial and £21.50 a vial... how long do you normally have to load for??? I'd be spending more on a tan than I would gear lol


You'll get a LOT of different answers to this, bud. Personally, I'd do 0.5mg 3x week for a couple of weeks or so and reassess. Stop loading before you get to the colour you want though, or you'll overshoot.


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> So 1mg a day for loading, 10mg in a vial and £21.50 a vial... how long do you normally have to load for??? I'd be spending more on a tan than I would gear lol


lol at "loading"

No mate.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> lol at "loading"
> 
> No mate.


Going off what the guides say on the net mate. Research is only as good as the souce


----------



## LRG (Apr 2, 2009)

ive just got some nucleus research mt2, anybody had experience with these? did first mg yesterday and went a little flushed for an hour which ive had before.


----------



## Magsimus (Aug 14, 2014)

I tend to buy two bottles each time, then do 1 shot every day for 10 days. After that I'll only do 1 or 2 shots a week to maintain. Go brown as a berry despite being half Scottish, ha.


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Mega tan must be in the UK I get my order in like 2 days after paying


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Going off what the guides say on the net mate. Research is only as good as the souce


I think loading is an old method. No one i know who uses MT2 does it that way now.

I use as little as i can, certainly no loading and i can get very brown.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

SkinnyJ said:


> I think loading is an old method. No one i know who uses MT2 does it that way now.
> 
> I use as little as i can, certainly no loading and i can get very brown.


Exactly what I'll be doing then  cheers for the advice


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

GeordieSteve said:


> Exactly what I'll be doing then  cheers for the advice


If you want to look african, then maybe youll need to pre load haha.


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

If I was to start using MT2 but already had tanned arms and face but white torso from working outside, would it begin to blend together? or will my arms and face just just go african? lol


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

It will blend, so long as you get some full body sunlight


----------



## Laura x (Jun 11, 2015)

can anybody recommend a reliable MT2 supplier in the uk please? im abit wary of buying off unknown sites, thanks!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Laura x said:


> can anybody recommend a reliable MT2 supplier in the uk please? im abit wary of buying off unknown sites, thanks!!


Me and a few others use megatan.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I usually buy from the US for about seven quid per 10mg.


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just started this today a type 1 pale red head (never tan just burn) going to the US on July 2nd for 10 days. hoping to get 1 vial of 10mg into me before I go. I started low today only .02mg thinking tomorrow .03/.04 then up to 0.07mg per day until I have it finished. I do these into my bum. Any tips? Did just under 10mg about 2 years ago and went a nice brown.

Hoping to do a few sunbeds too, my skin doesn't seem to react too well to the sunbeds as I would usually bread out in a heat rash after about 5 of them.

Going to try maybe x3 2mins this week and see. Any tips??

Thanks a mill


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just started this today a type 1 pale red head (never tan just burn) going to the US on July 2nd for 10 days. hoping to get 1 vial of 10mg into me before I go. I started low today only .02mg thinking tomorrow .03/.04 then up to 0.07mg per day until I have it finished. I do these into my bum. Any tips? Did just under 10mg about 2 years ago and went a nice brown.
> 
> ...


Inject sub q into the fat on your stomach. It's easier


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Inject sub q into the fat on your stomach. It's easier


Thanks for the reply dave, wouldn't be able to do it myself so I get my bf to do into into my fatty **** so its works ok prevents the nausea too! what do you think of my dosage and are sunbeds needed? The thing said that came with the set if no sunlight is seen within 36hrs after jabs its pointless?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Got to say I've had 3 shots now and last nights knocked me sick. Felt ropey last night and spewed before work this morning :S


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> Got to say I've had 3 shots now and last nights knocked me sick. Felt ropey last night and spewed before work this morning :S


Where are you injecting? I find into the bum prevents any sickness. What dose are you doing?

Ive two in.first was .02 todays was .03 going to slowly bring myself up to .05/07


----------



## happygorila (Apr 29, 2015)

How do you store it can u freeze the needles like hcg ?


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

I store it in the fridge I made up the shot right before I dose it.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Thanks for the reply dave, wouldn't be able to do it myself so I get my bf to do into into my fatty **** so its works ok prevents the nausea too! what do you think of my dosage and are sunbeds needed? The thing said that came with the set if no sunlight is seen within 36hrs after jabs its pointless?


Many people do this. .....

Days 1-7: loading phase of 250mcg ED

In these 7 days go do some tanning 2x for about x amount of mins depending on your skin tone, medium strenght booth

After this period all you need to do is inject 250mcg 2x a week to sustain the colour for a LONG time. 150 mcg will keep the colour on me though


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Many people do this. .....
> 
> Days 1-7: loading phase of 250mcg ED
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

about to do my 3rd shot now soon. Im going to try do .04/.05 today. I have slowly built up from .02 then .03. Going on Holidays on the 2nd so I've a nice two weeks to load.Did a 4min sun bed yesterday, going todo another maybe tonight or over the weekend, as I am a pale red head I often get a reaction to the strength of the sun beds and break out in prickly heat.

Can I ask what type skin tone you are?

I am hoping to get 10mg into me (1 vial) before I head off, should that be enough or should I chance bringing some with me? I will be in the USA for 10 days.

Thanks so much.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

tanmad said:


> Where are you injecting? I find into the bum prevents any sickness. What dose are you doing?
> 
> Ive two in.first was .02 todays was .03 going to slowly bring myself up to .05/07


I'm taking it sub Q. You saying take it intramuscular? I'm taking .5mg at the minute


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> about to do my 3rd shot now soon. Im going to try do .04/.05 today. I have slowly built up from .02 then .03. Going on Holidays on the 2nd so I've a nice two weeks to load.Did a 4min sun bed yesterday, going todo another maybe tonight or over the weekend, as I am a pale red head I often get a reaction to the strength of the sun beds and break out in prickly heat.
> 
> ...


I'd be darker than you but still white irish. Haha.

It's a research chemical in the states so technically you could bring it but it's unlikely security at the airport know that. Haha


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm taking it sub Q. You saying take it intramuscular? I'm taking .5mg at the minute


Sub q


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm taking it sub Q. You saying take it intramuscular? I'm taking .5mg at the minute


Im just getting the bf to inject it into my bum its flabby enough so it goes in easy, don't think it intra muscular?

What is the diff between into fat or muscle?


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I'd be darker than you but still white irish. Haha.
> 
> It's a research chemical in the states so technically you could bring it but it's unlikely security at the airport know that. Haha


Ya im hoping to have 10mg in me before I go and I might chance bringing one with me in my suitcase that I would be checking in.

How much mg did you use to achieve your tan?

I am 2mg in of my 10mg and Ive done x3 4mins beds this week.


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Also I never experience nausea or flushing I fell this is because I inject into the bum or does this mean my stuffs not legit? I do often feel quite tired the last few days


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Ya im hoping to have 10mg in me before I go and I might chance bringing one with me in my suitcase that I would be checking in.
> 
> How much mg did you use to achieve your tan?
> 
> I am 2mg in of my 10mg and Ive done x3 4mins beds this week.


I got to where I wanted on about 3-4mg. Then maintained.

Are you going into the muscle or fat??


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

tanmad said:


> Where are you injecting? I find into the bum prevents any sickness.


Where did you learn this? Or is it just an assumption you made?


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> I got to where I wanted on about 3-4mg. Then maintained.
> 
> Are you going into the muscle or fat??


Im injecting into a flabby part of my bum, I don't have much muscle there what so ever very jiggly I did this before 2 years ago and it worked fine, also know a few doing it into their bum and receiving results.

Does it matter if its stomach or bum? So your type 1 pale irish and you got something off 3-4? was that sunbed or actual sun?

Il have about 10 sunbeds done before I got on holidays for 10 days in which i will have 10mg into me.

Thanks so much for your reply!


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

This is just what I hve been doing anytime I have used these, I never felt much sickness of them and I just guessed the nausea was associated with it being injected into the stomach?


----------



## Efficientstack (Jun 12, 2015)

Loads stock it that are UK based.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Efficientstack said:


> Loads stock it that are UK based.


I ordered mine from an Amercian site mentioned on here and it turned up next day. Clearly really UK based


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Im injecting into a flabby part of my bum, I don't have much muscle there what so ever very jiggly I did this before 2 years ago and it worked fine, also know a few doing it into their bum and receiving results.
> 
> Does it matter if its stomach or bum? So your type 1 pale irish and you got something off 3-4? was that sunbed or actual sun?
> 
> ...


 Once it's into your far it doesn't matter.

As for the nausea, that is only a side effect. Not everyone gets it. I don't.

It was from 2 sunbeds. Then I went o holidays and got crazy brown but a lovely shade as it was from slow, natural sun


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Once it's into your far it doesn't matter.
> 
> As for the nausea, that is only a side effect. Not everyone gets it. I don't.
> 
> It was from 2 sunbeds. Then I went o holidays and got crazy brown but a lovely shade as it was from slow, natural sun


Thanks Dave.

Yeah its most definitely into fat in my bum. Can I ask whats the diff if its fat or muscle the jab goes into? I'm guessing muscle would be a lot more painful?

You must tan quicker than myself so if you only did 3-4mg. Fingers crossed my source is legit and I have a ice base before my hols to the US.

I have now 2.6mg into me with 11 days to go. my current dose is .06mg. I will try get up to .07 max .08 to get the vial into me.

The weather here atm is lashing so only rays I am getting are from the sunbeds in which i have done x3 4mins this week.

Any other tips?

Thanks a mill again!


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Thanks Dave.
> 
> Yeah its most definitely into fat in my bum. Can I ask whats the diff if its fat or muscle the jab goes into? I'm guessing muscle would be a lot more painful?
> 
> ...


It just impacts on the rate of absorption. Just stay consistent with the dosage really. Hope it goes well


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> It just impacts on the rate of absorption. Just stay consistent with the dosage really. Hope it goes well


Ok great Dave thanks a milll for your advice!


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

I got my order from megatan. 10mg vial, came in liquid form, yet i got another vial with clear liquid also.. not sure if they sent water or not, so my question is, is mt2 in crystal form or in water? I may have 2 bac water, I may have 2 mt2... they are not labelled either


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

mlc2010 said:


> I got my order from megatan. 10mg vial, came in liquid form, yet i got another vial with clear liquid also.. not sure if they sent water or not, so my question is, is mt2 in crystal form or in water? I may have 2 bac water, I may have 2 mt2... they are not labelled either


Usually comes in powder and you add water yourself.


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> It just impacts on the rate of absorption. Just stay consistent with the dosage really. Hope it goes well


Hi Dave

Just q question for you.

I got a heat rash form the sun bed yesterday- so going to lay off them for the tie being.heading away next thursday AM but might do one maybe on Tuesday..

Does the MT2 still stay in your system even when not exposed to sun? weather is currently lashing rain where I am at the mo.

Thanks a mill


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

tanmad said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Just q question for you.
> 
> ...


Yes I'd continue to keep levels up. Right up to the night before if that is in your schedule


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

going to keep at them till right before i head for the airport so i will have another 7 jabs left and I'm currently 5mg in.

mixed the vial with 1ml of water but its starting to look extremely empty so i just re ordered a new batch.


----------



## tanmad (Jul 7, 2014)

Dave_shorts said:


> Yes I'd continue to keep levels up. Right up to the night before if that is in your schedule


going to keep at them till right before i head for the airport so i will have another 7 jabs left and I'm currently 5mg in.

mixed the vial with 1ml of water but its starting to look extremely empty so i just re ordered a new batch.


----------

